# Thanks giving day surprise.



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So today is the Canadian thanks giving day. Had a nice wonderful surprise at the one hay field today. Happened about 60 feet from a stack of 600 bales. Turns out it was a car stolen during the night that they torched. Not sure what or why yet, the police are looking into it and will let us know. Very lucky it didn't burn down the bales.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Well that's something else to be thankful for! 600 round bales in one stack? Or were they square bales? If they were rounds i hope you carry insurance. Happy thanksgiving to you by the way.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Well that's something else to be thankful for! 600 round bales in one stack? Or were they square bales? If they were rounds i hope you carry insurance. Happy thanksgiving to you by the way.


Happy thanks giving to you too. Yes that is a stack of round bales. I don't store the bales all in one location incase of fire but this was by my biggest stack.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

chysler 300?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Supa Dexta said:


> chysler 300?


Yup 2007 black chrysler 300


----------

